# Encrypted ZFS and liveUSB



## vlig (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello!
I have a laptop with FreeBSD on encrypted ZFS. When I try to load with FreeBSD USB stick I always asked for geli passphrase. What is the strange behavior?? It is boot USB drive, isn't it? And if I wish to make a clean FreeBSD install? Tried with nomadBSD - all the same, tried with Arch Linux USB - no unusual actions.


----------

